# Foster #11 - Tink



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

So I've got a full house right now as there was an emergency intake for a little guy whose mum had just been moved to an assisted living arrangement and whose dad will be going soon. He's 8 with fantastic teeth, flea dermatitis, and some pretty sore eyes (and a couple of testicles that need to come off). He was with his family his whole life and it's been a bit of a transition for him. He's quiet and friendly, but you can definitely tell he's waiting for his family to come back 










He apparently went to the groomers last week, but his greasy coat needed a good bath so in he went. I can't believe how fluffy shih's get when they're washed and brushed out. This morning when he was all dry I applied some Advantage and hopefully his skin will start feeling better. 










Vet appointment is Saturday at lunch so we'll see what care his eyes need and schedule his neuter. I have never seen a shih with such a short muzzle. You can see where his nostrils can't open enough to get full lungs of air in and he makes a lot of grunty chatter. 










Since he and Zoe only weigh over 10kg combined it's really like I just have one foster, right? 

There is an adoption event this Sunday that hopefully he'll be able to go to. He needs a home where he can settle in.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aw poor guy. He's looks like such a sweetie


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Aww, what a cute little guy. So sad about his owners needing to go into assisted living. I hope he finds a new home soon.


----------



## LOSt (Aug 7, 2010)

OMG he is soo adorable! I hope that he gets forever home soon!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Poor little guy, just waiting. I hope someone sees how special he is soon.

I keep telling my husband that if we got another 40lb dog, it would still be less dog than we had before. Heck, we could get 4 more 10 lb dogs! He doesn't agree with my math.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow, are you ever keeping busy! Tink looks sweet. So sad that he is looking for his family!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Yesterday my friend brought her son over for a visit and we kid tested Tink (don't worry, total supervision and took it slowly to make sure). He has absolutely zero issues with an infant (her son crawls, makes weird noises, throws metal food dishes across the tiled floor, pet him, and even closed his fist around his fur). In fact, he actively sought out to hang with him as opposed to us haha. Also started putting the cone on him since he wouldn't leave his itchy back alone...gotta let it heal. 

Had his vet appointment today. One eye has a scar from a healed ulcer and the other has one that is healing. Both were caused by his chronic dry eyes so he is on eye gel for the rest of his life, and temporary eye drops to help them heal. Also some fancy shampoo to make his back feel better. Little does he know bath #2 is in his future. Also had his anal glands done. They said he was the perfect patient 

Tomorrow is an adoption event and he 'may' be going to a new foster home depending on whether another dog who was supposed to go with them goes somewhere else. Otherwise he'll be marching around here for a bit longer.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! So cute.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Tink was amazing at the adoption event yesterday, especially considering he's only been living with two seniors, isn't neutered yet, and has lived a pretty sheltered life. He met all kind of doggies, lots of people, and a few brought him for a test walk lol. 

Tink is in the back, the white guy is a previous dog of the rescue who is now adopted, and the big guy is my old foster Pauley (whose family adores him).









Here he is greeting Buddy another previous dog of the rescue. 









He was supposed to go to his actual foster home after the event, but their little female HATED him and while he could have been separated and whatnot, he's been through a lot of upset in the last half-week so instead he came back home last night to here. Apparently he even hopped up the steps happily (instead of what we can only assume is dejection as he realizes he isn't being brought back to his home) which made me feel good. 

Slept on the bed all last night which is an improvement. When BF got up for work he took the gate down so Ranger and Tink could mingle (they're together all day) and there were no issues. I think tonight I am going to sleep in my own bed and we'll see how they do together (not that I see any issues). First night in my own bed after a whole week!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Tink is still doing well and opening up more and more every day. He's such an easy dog to walk and until his stamina builds up we're keeping the walks at about 15 minutes. He and Ranger do well together and are free at night, but I am not in my own bed yet as the night we tried he wouldn't settle at all (can't get on and off our bed as it's too high) so we're going to try tonight. 










He shows interest in a kong for about 10 minutes before wandering off, and today we even played with a toy together (he had previously shown no interest and I came out of the bathroom to him bringing me a slipper today so we used that to our advantage and switched it out for a corduroy cat). Eye recheck on the 18th, and neuter the following week.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

He's getting a little more cuddly, but definitely more playful. So happy to see him finally coming out of the depression of losing his family. I swear it's easier taking them from the shelter than straight from their homes (easier on me I mean). 










Trying to increase our walks as much as we can. I've never had a smooshed face so I'm not sure how much of it is a struggle vs that's just how he sounds. He's probably the easiest foster I've had to walk except for wanting to PEE ON ALL THE THINGS!!!!! 

I think they're planning things...evil things...


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Haven't updated on this boy at all, but he's done really well while in foster. His personality has come out, his eyes have improved more than we could have imagined without surgery and he has an adoption pending with a wonderful women who is experienced with shih tzu eye issues and is going to spoil him rotten (in a good way). 










His neuter went great and he settled into the routine of our home. 










He developed some nice off leash skills 










He also decided he REALLY likes playing fetch lol 










And we got lots of snuggles



















His adopter comes back from holiday on Friday and we'll continue the soft adoption (short visits graduating into an overnight and then into the week trial) as he tells us he is comfortable. I'll admit I wasn't a fan of shih tzu's before him, but he's definitely converted me and I will miss my #11 foster


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

omg he looks like a monkey or something... cute!


----------



## itsjustmebre (Mar 29, 2011)

He's so cute :3 I hope the adoption goes through! He seems like an absolute sweetie!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

What a cutie


----------



## Furry (Oct 28, 2014)

As you describe him he seems like the perfect dog  
Hope all goes well for him and he can be the happiest little boy he can be in his forever home


----------

